# Salt spreader questions



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

Just out boredom here during this ice storm, what should I look for in used salt boxes/ spreaders for a small truck? Looking at mounting it on the tailgate in a metal framework.
Cost? Brands? Since the newer boxes are out of ABS/plastic, maybe an affordable metal box could be found this summer. How hard is it to find replacement 12V motors?


----------

